# Blood test after injection



## nogutsnoglory (Oct 1, 2014)

I always wondered if a blood test after an injection is ok or are they potentially taking out your blood with whatever vaccine or injection you took?


----------



## DustyKat (Oct 2, 2014)

Vaccines and most injections are given IMI (intramuscularly) or SC (subcutaneously), so into muscle or into the layer under the skin. Doing so provides a particular method of release for the substance injected. SC is slower release compared to IMI which is in turn slower than than IV. In the case of a vaccine it designed to provoke a localised response which then stimulates the immune system. 

There would be no issue with having blood drawn following a vaccine or injection ngng. 

If on the other hand you were having say a Remicade infusion, you would insert the cannula and take blood first then proceed with the infusion. You wouldn’t draw blood from the vein/cannula in which you are infusing a medication.  

Dusty.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks Dusty. I had a vaccine and bloods taken soon after and got a little paranoid. Glad that there isn't anything to worry about.


----------

